# HD and Lowes tools lower quality???



## MikeyJP1980 (Sep 30, 2011)

I hear often that Home Depot and Lowes tools are lower quality. I have to purchase some new cordless tools soon. 3 combo kits and 5 cordless drills and they are all past retirement. Mostly Dewalt stuff which has served me well but I am open to discussion for new products.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh jeez....again.

This has been brought up time and time again but it has NEVER...let me repeat...._*NEVER*_ been proven as true.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't wait, a Lows is opening up next door to a HD, now I can finally see what all the hype is about. 

No, maybe I can wait:whistling:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo :no:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was told this AGAIN this week by (surprise) the tool dealer I go to now. They said that even the tool rep says the tools at HD and Lowes use cheaper parts.

The madness never ends.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Supposidly since home chepo and blowes purchases all the tools in BULK the manufactures let more of the quality control rejects into the mix. They just want to get their product out of the door. 

When your local tool crib orders tools from them they don't nearly order as many tools as the big box stores so they get 100% quality control in their products. 

I also heard the tools that go to the big box stores use cheaper parts. I heard many stories of tools from big boxes missing screws and things like that.


That's my 2 cents. Is this all true. I don't know it's just what I heard. My opinion is worth. Well my 2 cents... And that's about it..


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MikeyJP1980 said:


> I hear often that Home Depot and Lowes tools are lower quality.


Are you referring to the Kobalt and Ridgid lines, or tools in general? 

If the latter, as mentioned above, although allegations are a dime a dozen, there is no evidence that any given model is made more cheaply for the box stores than for other suppliers. That would be a logistical nightmare just in terms of providing repair parts, if nothing else.

Box stores do sell what moves. So you're unlikely to see too many really high-end tools there (with corresponding price tag) like Hilti, Metabo etc. In that sense alone, what you hear is true. But if you don't need to spend triple the money for a relatively small advantage in overall quality, their stock will generally do just fine.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tin is right. Model to model the tools are the same, but HD and Lowes tend to stock the "lower" end models b/c they are cheaper and sell better in our cheap ass society.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

A good friend of mine owns a tractor dealership and carries cub cadet. As a local dealer competing with lowes, he also gets the "privilege" of servicing warranty claims on the Lowes machines at the rates the factory sets. The cub cadets he sells are not the same models lowes sells and the lowes ones are more cheaply made. The Cabot's paint rep told our local paint store that the Cabot's lowes carries is not the same as the Cabot's they sell to lowes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

He said, they said, rep said.....

Someone that believes there are lower quality tools actually designed, produced, packaged and shipped to Lowes and Home Depot needs to get a spec sheet in writing or an actual corporate representative to come here at state this is, in fact, true for me to believe it happens. I have seen 0% proof that it does. "They said" does not equate to "it's true". Sorry.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

but they said it was:sad:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn....I'm going to have to buy my Titebond II somewhere else. It's not the same! :laughing:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, if you cannot trust the mechanics looking at a disassembled cub cadet from one store vs. another, then the only way to find out is to buy one yourself and tear it to pieces.

In some cases it may be only that there are unique model numbers for box stores vs. others, so they are not techniqually the same product, but to the consumer they appear to be the same and I think they assume they are the same.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How hard is it nowadays to check a model number? People just love excuses.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I buy all my power tools at the local tool shop when on sale for less. He said she said is good enough for me, I'd rather support local first:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I buy all my DeWalt tools at Home Depot so they last alot longer!:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not saying there can't be _different_ products. Lowes used to sell a tile underlayment. It was called DensGuard. It was the exact same thing as the more common DensShield sold everywhere else. The difference was Georgia Pacific colored the outer layer blue on the DensGuard as it was sold exclusively at Lowes. Was it a lower quality than DensShield? Nope.
I purchased some Malibu landscape lights off eBay. When I tried finding a spec sheet for them online, I couldn't. Eventually, I tracked down that Malibu made that particular model exclusively for Sams Club. Again, different but not of lesser quality.

Can there be a situation where an item is sold exclusively at HD or Lowes and be of "lesser" quality? Sure. But the point is it cannot be purchased anywhere else. When there is a specific model number (eg: a1b2c3), that model is the *EXACT SAME* _no matter where it's sold_. Period.

It's on the doubters to prove otherwise.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I think that is the source of the confusion. If the exterior of two drills looks identical, including the tool specs, but for a difference model number, most would assume the tools are identical. Some feel they are not identical on the internals and the consumer has no good way of knowing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

not so long ago there was a guy on here who would not have it that they are the exact same tools in HD as in your tool store. like many have said if its the same model number its the same tool. if its not the same then its not the same tool no matter how much it looks like the same tool. But this does not means this tool that looks the same is not sold anywhere else. a simple google search will show you that 99% of tools HD and lowes sell can be purchased anywhere. Not just from them.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

MikeyJP1980 said:


> I hear often that Home Depot and Lowes tools are lower quality. I have to purchase some new cordless tools soon. 3 combo kits and 5 cordless drills and they are all past retirement. Mostly Dewalt stuff which has served me well but I am open to discussion for new products.


As far as the other question of what tools we (or i in this case) would recommend- I have been a big 18 volt Dewalt user for years- it's nice to use the same batteries in a bunch of different tools. BUT..I recently bought a pair of Makita 18 volt lithium tools, and they are fantastic! There is a kit that includes a 1/2" drill and an impact driver that just wont quit. Both tools have LED lights that shine onto the work area (very helpful when working inside of a cabinet!) The tools, charger and 2 batteries come in a square, soft tool bag (looks like you could keep your lunch in it). They also weigh about half of wht the 18 volt Dewalts I have do.:clap:
I still love my Dewalt 18 volt 5-3/8" circular saw though- When paired with the rip fence- it is almost like having a portable shop in your hands.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I was standing at a Lowe's counter once and an HO was trying to have thm do the rice match to Menards on some lumber and they would not price match, saying it you could not compare the grades between the two stores. I agree with that. Shoot, I have been able to walk into a job and say " you bought the mdf from Menard's, didn't you" to a contractor and been right. And that was the first time I had ever seen Menards products on a job site, the prime coat was just junk. MDF had bad texture, etc.
> 
> Zinsser has unique primers for Menards compared to other stores, but they relabel.
> 
> The Cabot's rep and local paint store has found ut the hard way that untinted Cabot's bases from box stores does not tint the same as the stuff they carry. Batch difference alone??? Did not seem like it.


I buy a lot of my goods at Menards. Never had a problem. HD on the other hand, their lumber at my store sucks. I just faced some book shelves with MDF from Menards. Came out great!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I buy a lot of my goods at Menards. Never had a problem. HD on the other hand, their lumber at my store sucks. I just faced some book shelves with MDF from Menards. Came out great!


So are you saying home chepo has cheaper stuff?
:whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I gotta admit..

I recently bought the milwaulkee lithium 18v kit from depot and its fine...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> And you apparently are a conspiracy theorist. :laughing::thumbsup:
> Once again, where's the proof?


Here's my proof........ Hitachi guns are great and work forever:whistling but the only time I buy a Hitachi staple gun from Home Cheapo it doesn't last one vinyl soffit job and it stops shooting. I can not fix it or even figure out whats wrong:blink: There it is proof:jester:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> I was told this AGAIN this week by (surprise) the tool dealer I go to now. They said that even the tool rep says the tools at HD and Lowes use cheaper parts.
> 
> The madness never ends.


It's like the Zombipocalypse... it's spreading... :help:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I can not fix it or even figure out whats wrong:blink: There it is proof:jester:


Oh man, I am so not gonna go there. You might be a big guy. :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I buy a lot of my goods at Menards.


We just got a menards, and the rep came out to talk to me... He said most of their house brand power tools were made by bosch.

I would argue that YES the boxes have some lower quality tools, just because those 'specially numbered' tools are not even sold at real tool stores.:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That damn HD and Lowe's having those sub-par, assembled and packaged by the less fortunate, cheaper grade tools. 

Damn them. 

This topic is like a sore peter, you can't beat it.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Drill Doctor XPK @ blowes.

Drill Doctor XP2 @ home crappo.

Look like the same unit & say the same info (but in a different format) on the boxes.

Called Drill Doctor directly. Talked to tech services rep. Said.......








Drumroll, please......










They are exactly same unit as one would buy directly from Drill Doctor. Has to so with providing a "unique" product for each company so they don't have to pricematch + 10% off each other.

This has been going on for a long time with various manufacturers / distributors.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

thomasjmarino said:


> All I know is that the power tools that I buy from HD are sh*t!
> They fall apart in no time.
> Drills, sawzalls,circular saws, etc.
> I've had saws fall apart after just a few usages.
> ...


Hmmm.....I've bought quite a few tools over the years from the big box stores and most all mine are still working. I'm VERY particular about how I care for my tools and don't beat on them. They earn me a good living & so I take care of them. Perhaps that might be a factor here???!!! 

I know nothing about you & have no axe to grind....I just know that track records usually do mean something.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Company's that give full warranty's on products that are rejects/reconditioned is because the reconditioned tool gets full break down and rebuild from a human. This is why your stupid not to buy a reconditioned tool over a new tool if you get the chance. All my recondition tools are still running to this day. Some have been worked hard for over 6 years yet still run strong!


I'd agree with this too. It's been my experience. I have no issues buying recon'd stuff because it's been gone over, checked, & been brought to "new" quality for less than retail price.

In fact, I bought my Glock that way too. Been very happy with it - absolutely NO complaints. And saved a bunch in the process.

However, those that are drinking the koolaide, keep drinking. That just leaves more deals out there for the rest of us!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Company's that give full warranty's on products that are rejects/reconditioned is because the reconditioned tool gets full break down and rebuild from a human. This is why your stupid not to buy a reconditioned tool over a new tool if you get the chance. All my recondition tools are still running to this day. Some have been worked hard for over 6 years yet still run strong!



I agree, I have been buying more and more from the CPO stores. Places like CPO Makita, CPO Bosch, and CPO Ridgid. 

All looked new when i got them, all performed well, and all still perform.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> So are you saying home chepo has cheaper stuff?
> :whistling


No, just that it is not up to my standard, at my location. I cannot and will not paint HD with a broad brush, like others. :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

So who here was a manufacturers rep that spent all day in various Home Depot's?? 

Oh yeah.... Me!

I worked for Emerson Electric who owned the Ridgid power tool name when they were first introduced. I wheeled and dealed with all the other reps day in, day out. 

I listened to dumbass plumbers tell me my Ridgid pipe wrenches werent the same as they'd get at the plumbing supply house. Umm, yes, fatboy... Yes they are. 


Part number same= tools are the same. I think Angus said that about six times so far in this thread. 

Why is it so hard to believe that a multi-billion dollar corp cant influence a manufacturer to make a tool model specifically for them? They do... with everyone. Not every tool is a lesser model, but certainly there are some on the shelves that have an HD exclusive part number. Is it deceptive, dirty, shameful? Eh, maybe a little... 




thomasjmarino said:


> Sh*t, it wouldn't be circulating this long if it wasn't true, and I wouldn't have had these experiences.


The rumors circulate for so long because people are stupid. I'll parrot Angus one more time. Same part number=same tool.



Rich D. said:


> I don't think they actually use different parts. I just think the quality control rejects get thrown into the mix. Like missing screws, cracked parts etc.
> 
> Same #'s, same diagrams, same tools.
> 
> Just quality control rejects...


Not likely. A tool store might order 20 of a specific model saw in a year. Depot will order 200. Percentage-wise, they'll have the same number of defects. Hell, I would load up each Home Depot with a dozen 10" Ridgid mitre saws EVERY WEEK. 

I cant explain Marino's problem though... but I wouldnt stand next to him during a lightening storm, that's for sure....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> So who here was a manufacturers rep that spent all day in various Home Depot's??
> 
> Oh yeah.... Me!


I have a feeling this guy knows what he's talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I have a feeling this guy knows what he's talking about. :thumbsup:


....I do too, on the topic of stupid people...if you were approching this interstion, would you feel the need to, squeeze between about two dozen cones, stop and tell the poor guy working that you need to make a left or go straight...

two dozen cones, a red crown vic with flashing lights, man in bright vest, stop lights not working, caution tape across the intersection and finally the last cone has an arrow on it.........I thought it was pretty obvious what they wanted you to do...










I don't know how police and firefighters don't just start assaulting people for being stupid.....:blink:

There are 600,000 without power in NJ right now and there are so many closed interestions by me, but people insist on trying to get into the closed lanes to make turn instead of just going down the road a bit to a light that is working....


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup more than 604,000 people without power here in jersey ! 

Good thing I have 2 generators.:thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> Drumroll, please......
> ...


so drilldoctor sucks? :laughing:


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Yup more than 604,000 people without power here in jersey !
> 
> Good thing I have 2 generators.:thumbup:


Yup- I have a few friends that might not get power back for days- we got lucky though- we are on the shore so not a lot of snow on the leaves here-


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

DeanV said:


> And that was the first time I had ever seen Menards products on a job site, the prime coat was just junk. MDF had bad texture, etc.


*menards sucks*
With a sprinkling in of 1% good tools, the rest of their tools suck, so I can only assume it's the same with everything else in the sucky menards stores.

A menard's kid heard me telling my wife I'd meet her in their sucky tool section and the kid about had a heart attack at such blasphemy. They really do, so why not the rest of their material?

Finally, menard's is anti-US Military as, as a company policy, they "don't want to favor the US Military" in any discounts, unlike HD/lowes.

Have I said menard sucks yet? I feel sorry for the homeowner, handyman and/or drunk that has to purchase anything at menards.
They know no better....or are too drunk to realize it....


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

CO762 said:


> so drilldoctor sucks? :laughing:


Where did this come from? 

I don't think I commented either positive OR negative about it. 

Stick to the topic - don't be one of the stupid people mentioned above.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CO762 said:


> *menards sucks*
> With a sprinkling in of 1% good tools, the rest of their tools suck, so I can only assume it's the same with everything else in the sucky menards stores.
> 
> A menard's kid heard me telling my wife I'd meet her in their sucky tool section and the kid about had a heart attack at such blasphemy. They really do, so why not the rest of their material?
> ...


The carry Bosch, Senco, Bostich, Stanley, Hitachi, Rockwell...hardly seems to be a sucky tool selection. Bosch is now making there Master Force line.

They are not anti military...that's just silly. They just don't give a discount. I don't give a discount to military, does that make me anti military, nope.

I am not a HO, handyman or drunk and take great offense to your comments. I believe that it is against TOS to call your fellow CT members names.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The carry Bosch, Senco, Bostich, Stanley, Hitachi, Rockwell...hardly seems to be a sucky tool selection. Bosch is now making there Master Force line.


Like I said, a sprinkling in of some good tools--but with the junking down of formerly good tools now being spit out from china, that point certainly can be up for debate. 

While i've not ran any masterforce, on name alone I'd say they are hardly something to be taken seriously, especially when one does a hands on inspection of them. Lots of 'tool shop' stuff too. Seems to be mostly tool shop and _master*force!*_ lol. Junk.

Menards _is_ the Kmart of big box stores. Menards prides themselves on low cost goods "save big money at menards!". Low cost almost certainly can be translated into junk. Unless we contractors can now all go out and buy masterforce (!) and tool shop tools and expect the same level of performance we are now getting out of other, non kmart brands.



> They are not anti military... They just don't give a discount.


They choose not to, how did they tell me, "discriminate" in favor of the men and women putting their butts on the line for low wages so they can make more money. With the other two multi state stores (lowes and home depot) giving military discounts, menards chooses not to. 
That's fine--it's their choice and those they don't "discriminate against" are the ones that put their arses on the line so they an suck up as much cash as they can. 

So I do support those that support me and other vets--I don't shop there and tell others not to every chance I get. But some people just seem to be drawn to kmart quality mega-maximum-dominator-blaster grade junk tools. :laughing:



> I am not a HO, handyman or drunk and take great offense to your comments. I believe that it is against TOS to call your fellow CT members names.


Then don't be so overly sensitive as you seem to be the exception to the people I've seen there. I will tell you that by far most of the people I've seen at lowes are slow moving homeowners--by far....but I stop by there. Just did today. More contractors go to home depot than lowes and of course, menards/kmart. 

I call it like I see it. I see different people in walmart than in target or in kmart--and of course their product lines are all different. There will be exceptions because, heck, I've been in all three at various times.
I view menards as the kmart.

Don't be so thin skinned sensitive. If we have to qualify each and every thing we say due to how someone could take it, not only would be wind up not saying anything, but if we did, it'd take 20 minutes to say it as you/me/we would not want to offend him or her in anything that he or she may or may not take offense to. 

Relax.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> Where did this come from?
> 
> I don't think I commented either positive OR negative about it.


It was a joke--that was the joke. I sometimes find things funny and sometimes I share that humor.

Times must be hard in the trades as a lot of people seem to have trigger tempers/feelings. I appreciate people that can find humor in things as it makes things so much more easy, and sometimes even fun. That's who I am/was/will be. :jester: 
If someone finds my sense of humor annoying, then please put me on his or hers ignore list.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Finally, menard's is anti-US Military as, as a company policy, they "don't want to favor the US Military" in any discounts, unlike HD/lowes.


Gimme a break, I don't give em a discount either, same with blacks, jews and dwarfs. Guess I'm a racist anti-Semitic dwarf discriminator too.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey hey hey... It's little people now... I think... Unless it changed again. 


I dont like dentists... Im an anti-dentite...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, it usually takes about 4 pages to get off topic....and we're there.

This topic has been discussed to death. We can be done (again).


----------

